# AT&T Galaxy S2 (not Skyrocket variant) on StraightTalk



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

i have been using verizon prepaid for about 6 months now but i have recently found an att galaxy s2 for 80 bucks that i can use with straight talk. should i buy it and make the switch. i am currently using a moto droid 3 with my verizon prepaid service and having such a dated phone is killing me...i was previously using a galaxy s3 on verizon postpaid but had to go to prepaid. i realize that the s2 is a very outdated phone as well but i think its better than the droid 3...probably. also excuse my lack of capitals and punctuation...the droid 3 is fouling up


----------

